# what's your next frog purchase



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing what frogs hobbyists are finding popular these days.

So, IF you're planning on purchasing some frogs in the next 4-6 months what are you planning on getting. I'm interested in ACTUAL purchases not "fanatsy" or "if I was independently wealthy" type purcahses 

For me it's going to be some mint terribs. I purchased some yellow teribs a while back that are just maturing and starting to breed. I love seeing them out every time I walk by their tank and I love hearing their call. Whenever I'm over to Aaron's lately it's his mints that always catch my eye


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/54155-so-what-frog-do-you-dream-owning.html

I did just buy a group of benedicta. Otherwise I'm not in the market at the moment for more mouths to feed


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Chrome bassleri. I just really love the species!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mints will be my next frogs, too.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Patricia's and New river's Tinc's coming soon.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Vanzos
Female Gl lamasi , if I can find one lol
Female patricias
A few more black auratus
What ever catches my attention at shows
Souther varribilis
Bicolors
Mints or orange terribbilis
Hopefully blue trucatus


And anything that catches my attention here on dendro classifieds. I like the thrill of the impulse buy.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I will most likely be picking up some nice vents at Frog Day, hopefully blackwaters or Borja Ridge, and maybe some tinc. tads if anybody is selling them.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/54155-so-what-frog-do-you-dream-owning.html


Kind of looking for the opposite of that post. Not so much what you dream of owning, but more so what you're ACTUALLY going to purchase.

But I know with you Shawn whatever you DREAM of purchasing you ACTUALLY do purcahse


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My next frog purchase is either going to be a trio of Bastimentos or Escudo's I havnt decided yet.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

My plan is some more pairs of azures, luecs, and cobalts


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

4 Ancon Hill Auratus and 5-6 Femoralis the second week of July 
after them...dwarf tincs and pums, hopefully Sheperds Isle


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a trade in for one additional uakarii (to complete my group) and a pair of reticulatus (I'm assuming trades count). As soon as some of my veradero morph out I'll have a trade for some nominat imitators. I have an order in for two more benedicta to complete my group. I'm on a waiting list for glass frogs that may be here as soon as September. Depending on whether or not I can find the funds I may be purchasing a couple extra southern variabilis (as I"m fairly certain I have two females), a male chrome bassleri (as it would appear I have two females). There is also some possibility of getting a pair of grannies (it's not a dream, it just depends on whether or not I can get the hours at my job to afford them). All of these transactions should be completed by the end of the year....


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

A group of P. vittatus.

Dave


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Assorted pumilio froglets and a proven pair of Colons. Glass Frogs and Lemurs this fall.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

As God is my witness, I will somehow get an single adult female Cobalt from the Darren Meyers line to accompany my two males. That's my next planned purchase.

Then again, I am going to Frog day this weekend. I only plan on picking up tanks, plants and supplies...but you never know.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sadly...some will have to go before I have room/time for more frogs.
Top of my realistic want list are:
Would really like to get some of the wide-band gold aurotania...I'd make room for them.
Chrome bass
Veradero imi


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Retics, Terribs, bicolor and bastis. hopefully before Oct.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Vanzos. After that I'll be setting up a paludarium with either terribs, anthonyi, galacts or azureiventris (Haven't deicided which one yet). And hopefully before the end of the year I will get some type of dwarf tinc (preferably either lorenzo or oyapock).


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

A group of Abiseos


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

Hopefully a proven pair of Azureus at the NARBC in Anaheim, CA in September.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Santa Isabel anthonyi


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if i had room, time and space i would probably have a huge collection, but time and space is what we soon run out of most


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

My next purchase would be any tinc morph, leuc, or maybe some galacts. Nothing outragerous since my budget is very low. Hopfully I can get something new within the year.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have definatly decided on Escudo's


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

By the end of June I'll have my vanzos and red galacts.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Red vents, and also, though only semi-related- a lygodactylus williamsi pair


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

R. Benedicta


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

One male Bakhuis, then banded imis .Gary I have a single tad in the hopper from the group you sold to me.So hows that?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

to add to my coming ancon hills and femoralis's - 4 citronella tincs


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm getting a mate for my male Leuc, 2 more Vents, and some Powder Blue Tincs.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

Wouldn't you know found a male Bakhuis yesterday,now for the banded imi's!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

After about 18 months of research....my first darts. DEFINITELY some Leucs as they're awesome and in the other tank Galacts or Azureus.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

3 Iquitos hahneli hoping i end up with a least 1 female, A male nom. fant (trading a female for), then I am purchasing 2 colon, hoping at least one is a female, and hopefully a female vitattus and a male Tabago Is auratus, and a group of salvias and narrow banded (yellow) auros. 

No new frogs for new vivs though. At this point I've maxed out space and am trying to pair up a few frogs now.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Just sent my deposit for 3 oranges lamasis from jjhuang. Planning on flying out and visiting family to pick them up. Excuses excuses....
I'll probably get imitators sometime after I've settled these 3 in and have everything established but I'll need yet another viv and the hubby might notice. Maybe.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm running out of room, but I might try to fit in some moonshine Galacts.


----------

